# Splenda/Sucralose for those with sugar problems



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Hi everyone,Sugar is one of the foods that triggers my IBS D symptoms. I've had good luck with things sweetened with Nutrasweet however.Recently I've been hearing about Splenda(Sucralose).I'm curious for those of you out there with sugar problems like myself.Anyone know whether this is a safer sweetener for IBS, that can be used as a sugar alternative?Thanks


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Yes...Splenda has dramaticlly reversed my IBS-C...along with eating low-carbs and low to no sugars.rain


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Try stevia, available at most health food stores. Safe for diabetics and is not a man made bunch of chemicals. I warn you, it is a bit hard to get used to, but once you do you won't mind the slight difference in taste, especially if you haven't been using sugar for sometime now.


----------

